# ipad air comment recuperer les applis gratuites



## guy chateau (9 Novembre 2013)

bonjour
 après avoir installé une première fois IPAD AIR , suite à une mauvaise manip j'ai dû reinitialiser mon ipad, mais, depuis  je ne peux plus re- télecharger les applis gratuites ,pages,mumber, etc
 auriez vous une solution, avant d'aller chez apple
merci


----------



## Lauange (11 Novembre 2013)

Salut,

Si tu a fais une synchro, elles sont donc sur ton pc. Il suffit de les réinstaller depuis itunes.

Sinon, tu ouvres itunes sur ton ipad, tu va dans achats et Pages et Numbers devraient apparaitre. Tu touche le nuages pour les re-télécharger.


----------



## Tuncurry (11 Novembre 2013)

Lauange a dit:


> Tu touche le nuages pour les re-télécharger.



Précisions à toutes fins utiles qu'il faut etre préalablement loggé avec le compte iTunes utilisé pour acheter ces applis...


----------

